# Valeant settlement



## Flash (Nov 25, 2014)

Anyone else received mail regarding Valeant settlement? it's from district of New Jersey.

Does this apply to us Canadians? According to the letter it seems it does. It also says that by not responding, we are not included in the settlement but also waive our rights for future legal action.

Is there a better alternative? Or go with this? Anyone else is going to mail in the papers? They seem to be US focused, since they mention Social Security Number and TIN.

It seems it might be waste of time at the same time though. In the summary of the notice it says the "Plan of Allocation is roughly $2.13 per common share". So if I had only 15 shares, I'm going to get a whooping $31.95?


----------

